# CATV bonding



## Vegas Cole (Feb 7, 2010)

What is the distance out of direct burial for CATV to bond to grounding electrode of the service?

12"
18"
24"
30"

( question might be worded wrong, going off memory from a test.)


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Start with 830.100-


----------



## Vegas Cole (Feb 7, 2010)

Cant seem to locate it.


----------



## idontknow (Jul 18, 2009)

25 feet?

edit maybe 20 feet.


----------



## Vegas Cole (Feb 7, 2010)

No I am certain it was in inches. Ill keep searching...


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

Vegas Cole said:


> What is the distance out of direct burial for CATV to bond to grounding electrode of the service?
> 
> 12"
> 18"
> ...


 2008 nec
820.47 B out shield grounded as close as possible to point of attachment
820.100 A 4 dwellings - grounding conductor as short as practical not to exceed 20'
820.100 6 B 1 in buildings with intersystem bonding shall be connected
B 2 2 if metal water pipes within 5 ' from entrance
250.94 describes the intersystem bonding locatin (at meter, "near grounding electode", etc. but I don't see any distances listed.

I would ask the ahj what answer they expected or see if they have a local code


----------



## cableguru (Dec 1, 2010)

your cable/ satellite ground should not be longer than your shortest drop in the home.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

cableguru said:


> your cable/ satellite ground should not be longer than your shortest drop in the home.


Really? I'm not doubting you, I've just never heard that. 

Interesting...


----------



## cableguy216 (Dec 15, 2010)

The maximum length of a 14awg CATV bonding wire is 20' per NEC 2010. it must be bonded to either the house power ground Braid, the cold water entrance within 5' of entrance to residence, or a metallic power conduit that is fully exposed from one end to the other. also if the drop wire goes aerial to an out building it must be bonded again upon entrance or if it goes over 30' UG it must be bonded again. It must be bonded in common with the house power, it cannot go to its own ground rod.


----------

